# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Machine translation >  Flitto, global crowd-sourcing translation platform, Flitto Inc., Gangnam-gu, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

flitto.com
flitto.ai

youtube.com/channel/UC9TlvKHvSAULEl7UHVbbbLQ

facebook.com/flitto

twitter.com/Flitto_Inc

linkedin.com/company/flitto

instagram.com/flitto_official

Flitto on Wikipedia

Co-founder and CEO - Simon Lee

Co-founder and CTO - Dan Kang

Co-founder and CFO - Jingu Kim

----------


## Airicist

Article "Flitto's language data makes AI translation more accurate"

by Jun Ji-hye
November 11, 2018

----------

